# Wiki Loves Monuments UK photo contest



## M. Robert Gibson (Sep 3, 2019)

Any photographers out there








						Welcome - WIKI LOVES MONUMENTS UK
					

Wiki Loves Monuments is an international event which takes place every September. The competition brings together amateur and professional photographers alike to capture images of the world's historic monuments.




					www.wikilovesmonuments.org.uk
				




From the site...

Wiki Loves Monuments is an international event which takes place every September. The competition brings together amateur and professional photographers alike to capture images of the world’s historic monuments.

These photos are then shared under free licences via Wikimedia Commons, a free media repository which provides most of the images for Wikipedia sites around the world (currently available in 294 languages).

Wiki Loves Monuments is special:


Since the global competition began in 2011 there have been more than 1 million entries. A total of 56 countries participated in 2018
The winners, and indeed many entrants, will see their photos used in Wikipedia articles with a potential audience in the hundreds of millions
All entrants help to provide a range of locally-sourced images that are available for use on Wikipedia and elsewhere.


Aside from being great fun, Wiki Loves Monuments is a way of capturing a snapshot of our nation’s cultural heritage for future generations and documenting our country’s most important historic sites. The collections gathered throughout the years of the competition are growing into an incredibly useful historical resource.

=====

I entered last year with a few photos from my local area


----------

